# PCGHX goes Tapatalk?!



## Necrobutcher (26. April 2010)

Hi,

ich benutze seit einiger Zeit Tapatalk, ein Programm mit dass das Forenleben auf dem iPhone, Android, BB etc. wesentlich einfacher gestaltet.

Tapatalk funktioniert mit einem einfach und kostenlosen Plugin für die Forenbetreiber, das in wenigen Schritten installiert ist.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr das umsetzen könntet!

Tapatalk - iPhone Android Nokia BlackBerry forum app for vBulletin phpBB IPBoard SMF

MfG


----------



## Falk (26. April 2010)

Wir haben uns das bereits vor einiger Zeit einmal angeschaut, da war die App noch nicht fertig. Wenn sich jetzt da etwas getan hat werden wir es prüfen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Mai 2010)

Gibts hier Neuigkeiten?


----------



## team-o-see (15. Mai 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren, also hwluxx und pocketpc.ch haben es und und tapatalk ist wesentlich geiler als z.B. dann iphone app für hwluxx


also wäre super wenn es gehen würde!!


----------



## M@rs (6. Juni 2010)

hat sich schon was getan? wäre auch interressiert daran


----------



## team-o-see (6. Juni 2010)

Also habe mit.tapatalk nix gefunden. Wäre aber trotzdem gut wenn es ein mod Joch bestätigen würde dass es eben nicht geht...vllt habe ich ja auch nur falsch gesucht...


----------



## iRaptor (6. Juni 2010)

Täte mich auch darüber freuen.


----------



## sirhot (13. Juli 2010)

gibt es hierzu schon etwas neues?


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Juli 2010)

Versuch mal, die Startseite (pcgh.de) mit einem gängigen Smartphone zu öffnen


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Juli 2010)

Es geht nicht um die PCGH Seite sondern um das Forum 

Tut sich hier was? Wäre erstklassig...


----------



## sirhot (13. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Versuch mal, die Startseite (pcgh.de) mit einem gängigen Smartphone zu öffnen



das geht auch ohne probleme aber mit Tapatalk wären einträge im Forum wesentlich einfacher


----------



## PAN1X (26. Januar 2011)

Und? Hat sich nun was getan? Neuer Stand?  Habe mir vorhin die App gekauft, weil ich viel auf Android-Hilfe und XDA Devs herumirre. Aber für hier wäre das auch sehr praktisch!


----------



## Necrobutcher (26. Januar 2011)

Scheint leider so als ob nein


----------



## AdeE (26. Januar 2011)

Tag,

einfach die App aus dem Apple-Store oder Android-Markt herunterladen.

PCGH Extreme: Die App für Android und iOS (beispielsweise iPhone 4) jetzt testen - Erinnerung - iphone, app, android, ipad
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-iphone-4-jetzt-kostenlos-herunterladen.html
http://www.appbrain.com/app/pcgh-extreme/net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.pcghextreme


----------



## Falk (26. Januar 2011)

Genau, AdeE hat es erfasst: wir bieten eine eigene App an und setzen deswegen nicht auf Tapatalk (warum zwei Lösungen für ein Problem verwenden...). Die App gibt es sowohl für Android als auch für iOS und ist natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## PAN1X (26. Januar 2011)

Hat aber so einige Bugs, die Tapatalk nicht hat


----------



## Falk (26. Januar 2011)

Wenn man entsprechenden Threads in einem anderen großen deutschen Hardwareforum folgt, die auch Tapatalk benutzen (als gebrandete Version), hat Tapatalk dafür andere Probleme. Perfekt ist wohl noch keine dieser Lösungen, und unsere App wird aktiv weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Maggats (16. März 2011)

Toll. Für jede Kleinigkeit eine extra app installieren, wenn man doch alles in einer app organisieren könnte. Danke pcgh.


----------

